# Miles came to play tonight



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Always nice when Darius plays with effort - very good first quarter for the team as a whole. Anthony's keeping Denver close.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

once every ten games do we see solid play out of Darius...This is that one game....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

powering up his trade value


----------



## BlazerBeav (Jul 31, 2003)

if you aren't watching this first half, you are missing out on a flat out show from Darius Miles.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

We better sign this guy to a long-term deal!!!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

32 pts 7 rebs for Miles in the 1st half. Let's see if he can keep it up in the 2nd half :clap:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Stevenson said:


> We better sign this guy to a long-term deal!!!


I hope your joking......Stoudamire scored 54 points earlier this year and we sure as hell aren't resigning him...


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Any chance that the Blazers can play all of their games in Denver next season? Miles seems to do better in thin air.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Miles is play is simply amazing.

If Miles could play like this every night he'd have his jersey in the rafters when he calls it quits.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

QRICH said:


> 32 pts 7 rebs for Miles in the 1st half. Let's see if he can keep it up in the 2nd half :clap:


Yes! He's on his way to a 64/14 game tonight!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Miles is play is simply amazing.
> 
> If Miles could play like this every night he'd have his jersey in the rafters when he calls it quits.


Wow, I could not agree with this statement more.

So much talent, so little motivation. A coach that Miles would respect could kick that kid into gear every night and bring out that potential.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's the potential - he is unstoppable when he runs the floor and attacks the hoop. It's not even close - he can finish with ease even after being fouled.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

QRICH said:


> 32 pts 7 rebs for Miles in the 1st half. Let's see if he can keep it up in the 2nd half :clap:


Not only those numbers, but also 3 steals, 2 blocked shots and one turnover. With only 1 personal foul and 14 for 18 from the floor.

That might be the most impressive half we've seen from a Blazer in a long time.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A spectacular game by Miles and Shareef is ejected, where's Playmaker at?


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

:jawdrop: Wow. Thats all I've got.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I do NOT want to remember Darius Miles ending the season like this because it makes management have a tougher time trading him this summer. By tougher time, I mean harder to let him go.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> I do NOT want to remember Darius Miles ending the season like this because it makes management have a tougher time trading him this summer. By tougher time, I mean harder to let him go.


If we're running the ball like Phoenix does, Miles would put up numbers like this a LOT more often. Why trade a guy like that if he's perfect for the system we're planning to have next season?


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I hope that we can continue to see Darius contribute like this with the new Blazer look next year.

I still have a faith in Darius.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Fork said:


> If we're running the ball like Phoenix does, Miles would put up numbers like this a LOT more often. Why trade a guy like that if he's perfect for the system we're planning to have next season?


Agreed, myslef and others have stated on numerous occassions that he just needs consistent big time minutes and he'll produce. I think he and Outlaw will flourish with Telfair at the helm. We are set up to be a real good run n gun team.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If he could play at half that speed consistently, he'd be worth keeping. Unfortunatey, I don't see it happening.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

You don't think a coach like Jackson,Porter,Adleman or Suanders could get him to shape up?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> If he could play at half that speed consistently, he'd be worth keeping. Unfortunatey, I don't see it happening.


That's why we need a coach that brings the pace to Miles. If we're running the ball, Miles can't help but play well and since he loves to run, I doubt there will be any problems there. The coach needs to really force the team to run the ball down the other team's throats. 

What we need is a coach who recognizes the strengths of our players and forces them into playing to the strengths.

That will help guys like Randolph too. Run, run, run...when the other team gets back on D, start having Przybilla set picks on everyone in sight, pound it into Randolph and let him go to work.

Get a coach who knows his players strengths and we might be okay next year.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Haven't ya'll noticed how much better he plays when he starts? I know he didn't start tonight, but he was able to be consistantly good when starting.

We talked about seeing what our youth could do, then we bench Miles for Patterson? We need to stick with one freaking SF! Miles is the man!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Tomorrow is 4/20...dude was mad excitied.*


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Who is this Darius and what happened to the "old" one?

Why can this guy play like this one night and then the next be totally out of it?

Is he on dope? The erratic behavior reminds me of an earlier Damon and others.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh what just one game will do.

I think its kind of interesting that in the offseason it was between us and Denver to sign Miles and then he lights them up on the second to last game of the season. Maybe this is Darius' way of saying you should of signed me to Denver and trying to look good so they'll go after him this offseason.....My mind could just be actin funny, what do you guys think?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

There are a lot of good points in this thread. Miles can be spectacular. He is at his best when the team is running, and anytime the other team's defense isn't quite set, or there is a broken play or the ball is bouncing around. He needs to continue to work on his jump shot of course. And he would probably benefit from a more defined role. As for building a running team that will take advantage of Miles' talents, for that you need to start with defense and rebounding. Something the young Blazers need a lot of work on in the off season.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Tomorrow is 4/20...dude was mad excitied.*


THAT was the funniest thing I read all day. Thanks, DHarris34Phan!

Nice colors, too.

:clap: 

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

It just pisses me off that we only see this kind of aggression out of Miles every once in a while. Assuming he's going nowhere this summer, will the Blazers be able to land a head coach / coaching staff that can unleash the beast on a more consistent basis? That's the big question, IMO. Because if they can't, they might as well try to trade him.

I don't think I can take another season of asking why this guy or that guy isn't more consistent. This season it was Miles. Last season is was DA. The season before it was Bonzi / Rasheed. And the season before that it was Damon...

WHY is it so tough for our players to be consistent? Is it because they're so young (and, therefore, temperamental)? Are they stoned some nights but sober others (as Damon used to be)? Or is it matchups (individual and/or systemic)?

This (inconsistency, that is) is probably the thing that has frustrated me the most about the Blazers over the past 5-6 years. I yearn for the day when I know what to expect from each and every player on the roster.

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

47 pts, 14 rebs, 4 steals, 5 blocks...

Ruben who?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Note he did this from the POWER forward position, not the small forward position. As others noted above, in a high power transition game. This is the type of game this team does best in because the players do not have a good half court chemistry. Its easiest to get shots for them on the run. The problem is, when I see a game like this from Miles, it makes me angry more then anything, because I know he is not giving it is best effort night after night, and then he puts up a great night, and leaves you wondering why he doesn't play that hard every night. Its enough to drive a Blazer fan insane.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> It just pisses me off that we only see this kind of aggression out of Miles every once in a while. Assuming he's going nowhere this summer, will the Blazers be able to land a head coach / coaching staff that can unleash the beast on a more consistent basis? That's the big question, IMO. Because if they can't, they might as well try to trade him.
> 
> I don't think I can take another season of asking why this guy or that guy isn't more consistent. This season it was Miles. Last season is was DA. The season before it was Bonzi / Rasheed. And the season before that it was Damon...
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. Inconsistency has been the only consistent thing about the Blazers over the last couple of years. They're a riddle wrapped up in an enigma surrounded by a mystery.

What's the answer? I can't say for sure, but I think it begins with leadership. The players you mentioned were supposed to be the leaders, and they were all inconsistent. So, younger players followed their example and poof - you have a team filled with inconsistency. 

Portland needs a coach that will do more than connect with the players, they need a coach who can actually get them to play hard and play together. Build a team that actually inspires each other instead of feeling competitive with each other.

For example, somebody reported in the media that Miles was starting to work hard in the weight room this weekend. And then he comes out with tonight's game. Damon and Ruben haven't been able to inspire him to have that kind of effort consistently. Nor could Cheeks. Might a new coach? Might Telfair, Outlaw and the other young guys who "more his age"? Perhaps, perhaps not. But that should be the goal.

I'm tired of players like Damon who come out with goals that are all based on individual statistics and who seem to be more about "playing their game" than playing the game that will produce wins within a team concept. I'm tired of players like Bonzi who just seem to have a chip on their shoulders. I'm tired of guys who won't give their all.

It's time for the Blazers to rebuild, and I for one hope that the first thing that's rebuilt is an attitude of team. And I hope that leads to a bit more consistency.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well said Storyteller. All I want is for some players who just want to come in and put the hammer down night after night. With this group right now, we can't even get 4 consistent quarters, let alone a consistent series of games. The reason? You never know who is going to show up, and who isn't. Sometimes nobody shows up at all. You have guys who average in the teens, but they score 47 points one game, and then 0 to 6 points in 5 other games. This, is why the team needs a bonified star. Having one consistent scorer that averages in the twenties and one other player who is the sidekick "second" scorer will keep your team competitive from night to night, and then all the other players have to do is have a couple of good quarters, and you get some wins.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I didn't see the game, but from what I read - I wasn't impressed. 

It was dunk after dunk after layup - quick in each possession. Thus, they had to be fast-break points ... most of them.

I had to wonder who was playing defense tonight .... Miles had 32 at half and Anthony had 22. 

This game does nothing for me. It was an extremely nice game - but the problem isn't THIS game ... it's the fact that he doesn't even play average games the majority of the time. 

Also, I see a lot of people professing his defensive strength. He has none. He's a terrible defender. He's a trouble-causer on defense ... but at the expense of being out of position.

Play.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Playmaker0017 said:


> I didn't see the game, but from what I read - I wasn't impressed.
> 
> It was dunk after dunk after layup - quick in each possession. Thus, they had to be fast-break points ... most of them.
> 
> ...



Let me help you out Play, I did see the game. 

Miles didn't just dunk. His jumper was very good, but when he did dunk it was on slashes to the basket within the offense.

Darius was playing defense. He had 5 blocks and a bunch of steals. 

I think your hatred of him is getting the best of you on this one. He played a truly marvelous game. I agree with you that it's sad he doesn't play with that same effort every time though. He has more basketball ability in his pinky than any other Blazer has in their entire body.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Playmaker0017 said:


> I had to wonder who was playing defense tonight .... Miles had 32 at half and Anthony had 22.
> 
> Also, I see a lot of people professing his defensive strength. He has none. He's a terrible defender. He's a trouble-causer on defense ... but at the expense of being out of position.
> 
> Play.


I too think your really wrong here....we had 11 blocks (5 darius, 5 Joel, 1 Telfair), we had 12 steals (6 telfair, 4 Darius, 1 Shareef, 1 joel) We also had 30 defensive rebounds. The game was increadible to watch. Absolutely increadible, it made me even more excited to watch these young guys play next year.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I think its kind of interesting that in the offseason it was between us and Denver to sign Miles and then he lights them up on the second to last game of the season.


Excellent point. I had forgotten all about that. I'll echo what another poster said: it burns me that Miles only produces this kind of effort when he has some personal reason to do so. He could be an all-star, but he's content to fritter away his talent and give a 50% effort on most nights. Very sad.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Miles didn't just dunk. His jumper was very good, but when he did dunk it was on slashes to the basket within the offense.


Again - I see this when he plays now, but it has a lot to do with teams not covering him. 

They sag off him and pay attention to other guys. His change in the second half showed what a small adjustment makes.



> Darius was playing defense. He had 5 blocks and a bunch of steals.


Again - Darius is GREAT off-the-ball on defense ... but he is NOT a good defender. 

Getting blocks and steals doesn't mean you are a good defender. It is a statistic ... like rebounds. You can get a large number of rebounds ... but be a poor to average rebounder (look at Zach or Reef). 

Darius follows the ball and gambles on every play. This leaves his man open all day long and we have been burned a LOT by this. It's good for spurts, but as an all-the-time thing ... it's not good.

Play.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> I didn't see the game, but from what I read - I wasn't impressed.
> 
> It was dunk after dunk after layup - quick in each possession. Thus, they had to be fast-break points ... most of them.
> 
> ...



You know, I dion't see The Passion of the Christ, but from what I heard, I wasn't impressed.

Also, I haven't read Moby Dick, but that doesnt stop me from being unimpressed with that book.

And I have never seen the Rolling Stones in concert, but from what I hear, I am not impressed with them either.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> I didn't see the game, but from what I read - I wasn't impressed.
> 
> It was dunk after dunk after layup - quick in each possession. Thus, they had to be fast-break points ... most of them.
> 
> ...


I didn't see the game either, but even if all of Miles' points came from dunks, I'll take that. Shaq gets most of his points from dunks and he's considered as about unstoppable in the league as it gets. His FT% sucks, but that doesn't keep everyone from saying he's the most dominant force in the league. 

Also, how about Amare? Most of his points are from dunks. Would anyone not want him on there team?

To me, points are points. If they're dunks or shots, no big deal. Either way, the deffense isn't stopping them. For Miles, his slashing and getting to the basket is his game. Not jump shots. For Wally, he's a jump shooter and isn't going to kill anyone driving by them for a dunk.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Play, you had to see the game to understand. Miles was simply unstoppable in the first half, and it wasn't for lack of effort on Denver's part. They didn't exactly stop him in the second half, either, but he missed a number of contested tips around the basket that brought his unreal shooting percentage down to earth in a hurry.

I didn't see the SportCenter highlights, but they easily could have filled out a whole top-10 with just Darius' plays.

Dan


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Stevenson said:


> You know, I dion't see The Passion of the Christ, but from what I heard, I wasn't impressed.
> 
> Also, I haven't read Moby Dick, but that doesnt stop me from being unimpressed with that book.
> 
> And I have never seen the Rolling Stones in concert, but from what I hear, I am not impressed with them either.


Yeah. Ummm. Okay.

Deleted. Please don't say stuff like this. Thanks.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Scout226 said:


> Shaq gets most of his points from dunks and he's considered as about unstoppable in the league as it gets. His FT% sucks, but that doesn't keep everyone from saying he's the most dominant force in the league.


The difference:

Shaq can't be stopped on his dunks. His footwork and body strength make him virtually unstoppable.

Miles - can't really dribble the well. Can't see the floor that well. Gets his points off of fast break dunks and an occational good game. 



> Also, how about Amare? Most of his points are from dunks. Would anyone not want him on there team?


Again - fundamental difference is that Amare can do it night in and night out.



> To me, points are points.


Agreed. But, most of Miles' points aren't points he earns through any modicrum of skill. I'd wager that the vast majority of his points come off the fast break. 

That's problematic when you face a team that slows it down. That's problematic when you have to play half-court ball.

People get upset because Miles isn't consistant. Well - when you get your points in the fashion he usually does ... you cannot be consistant. 

Play.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

dkap said:


> Play, you had to see the game to understand. Miles was simply unstoppable in the first half, and it wasn't for lack of effort on Denver's part. They didn't exactly stop him in the second half, either, but he missed a number of contested tips around the basket that brought his unreal shooting percentage down to earth in a hurry.
> 
> I didn't see the SportCenter highlights, but they easily could have filled out a whole top-10 with just Darius' plays.
> 
> Dan


It was quite a show. Miles 2nd quarter last night was the most impressive outing I've seen from a Blazer since Clyde was here. In fact, he WAS sort of Drexler-esque: dunks and lay-ups--upstoppable in the open court, all right hand, awkward outside shot that sometimes goes down. It was fun to watch. I wish we saw more of that from Miles, and I don't know why we don't. Effort? Style of offense the Blazers run? Minutes? Guys he plays with? I don't know. When Damon dropped 50+ points earlier this year, it was because he was hitting everything from outside. Miles did hit a few jumpers last night, but most of his stuff was at the basket--the rusult of a fast break, or a post-up/spin move, or face up and take your man off the dribble. To me, Miles (if nothing else) showed last night that his game has another level. Athletically, he has the ability to dominate games. It's easy to forget Miles is still only 23 years old. Maybe this game will be something of a turning point in his career. Maybe not.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> Agreed. But, most of Miles' points aren't points he earns through any modicrum of skill. I'd wager that the vast majority of his points come off the fast break.


So, it takes no skill to finish on the fast break? That's quite a theory. 



Playmaker0017 said:


> That's problematic when you face a team that slows it down. That's problematic when you have to play half-court ball.
> 
> People get upset because Miles isn't consistant. Well - when you get your points in the fashion he usually does ... you cannot be consistant.
> 
> Play.


If we had a coach that forced our guys to push the ball, it wouldn't matter what the other team did. Phoenix pushes the ball on every possession and there isn't a team that can come close to stopping them. All we have to do is RUN consistantly and Miles will produce consistantly. 

Last night was a glimpse of the future and Darius Miles looked pretty damn good. I think people better get used to Darius being on this team.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Fork said:


> So, it takes no skill to finish on the fast break? That's quite a theory.


It takes far less SKILL to finish off a fast break than to create your own shot. It takes athletic prowess to finish off most fast breaks. 



> If we had a coach that forced our guys to push the ball, it wouldn't matter what the other team did.


Ya', because we'd be behind by 55 midway through the 1st.

We don't have a smart basketball team. Period. We also have a terrible defensive team. Period. When you put together dumb basketball with poor defense ... with a dash of "push the ball" ... the other team gets a lot of transition baskets. 

They would have nights, but overall this team is not meant to run.



> Phoenix pushes the ball on every possession and there isn't a team that can come close to stopping them.


Let's wait until after the playoffs.

They are good, but the difference is that they have a phenominal player in all positions. They also have a very smart coach and very smart players. They have a mix of veteran and youth. 



> Last night was a glimpse of the future and Darius Miles looked pretty damn good. I think people better get used to Darius being on this team.


One game. That's it. One game. 

The guy is an absolute headcase. He shows up 1 in 5 games, that's when he actually dresses for the games. This guy misses more games to BS then anyone else. 

If this is who you think your future is ... then you have a dismal future.

Play.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Nice game by various Miles last night...

I hope he has another monster game tonight.

Buy low... as in McInnis.... and SELL HIGH..... as in Miles....

Lets get a player of need and thin out the SF spot...

DENVER WANTS HIM.... KIKI WANTS HIM....

lets make a deal :makeadeal


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> Phoenix pushes the ball on every possession and there isn't a team that can come close to stopping them. All we have to do is RUN consistantly and Miles will produce consistantly.


I think you've got a point, and it's a decent argument in favor of hiring the assistant coach from Phoenix this summer. we just won't have the pieces (aside from Zach) to be a half court team. 

regardless, though, we won't have nearly the success Phoenix is having no matter what we do. not only do they do a great job of running, they happen to shoot more threes than any other team AND hit them at a higher percentage than any other team. we are a LONG, LONG way from being in that position.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Nice game by various Miles last night...


that is the perfect nickname for Darius. right up there with Foulzilla and Telflair.

no name, however, is more appropriate than Ha.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> If we had a coach that forced our guys to push the ball, it wouldn't matter what the other team did.





Playmaker0017 said:


> Ya', because we'd be behind by 55 midway through the 1st.
> 
> Play.


A great example of that would be yesterday, right? Oh wait...we were running the ball and KICKING *** at the same time. Denver has an incredible post all star break record and we were beating them badly while we were running. The only problems were A) Denver's thin air. B) We're not used to running. C) Damon Stoudamire. 

If we ran all game, every game we'd do just fine.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Speaking of the Blazers...that brings us to Darius Miles' monster evening. 47 points on 19-33 shooting, 12 rebounds, four steals, and five blocks in 40 minutes. ESPN's Matt Weiner took to calling him Darius "Frequent Flier" Miles throughout the Nuggs-Blazers highlight package, which obviously means that Chris Berman has started auctioning off his nicknames. [Boxscore]
> 
> Read Darius' stat line again. It took me around five minutes to fully absorb what Miles had accomplished in an otherwise demoralizing loss to the Nuggets.
> 
> ...


http://www.nbadraft.net/prevenas025.asp


Come on Play....I watched the game, and Miles played very well. Putting up 47pts in the NBA is an impressive stat for anyone, and on top of that he played good defense, was very active. I maintain that consistency in effort\willingness to work on defeiciencies in his game is all that is holding Miles back from beingan elite NBA level player. 

UNLESS POR can find an unusually good deal for Darius, they should keep and evaluate him next year and see if he improves, and how he plays when he is a starter, he is only 23...and at that age EVREY player has the capability to STILL improve, and Miles is no different.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Fork said:


> A great example of that would be yesterday, right? Oh wait...we were running the ball and KICKING *** at the same time.


One game. That's all it was ... 

Wait ... no it wasn't ... it was HALF A GAME.

We tried to run all year, especially after Cheeks was canned. Then the coach forced us to slow it down because it was ugly.

Like I said - we'll occationally string it together, but the few don't make the whole.

Sorry Fork. 

Play.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> You can get a large number of rebounds ... but be a poor to average rebounder (look at Zach or Reef).


Huh?

Zach grabs about 10 rebounds a game (among the league leaders last year), but he's a "poor" rebounder?

I guess Mozart just got lucky with all those symphonies, too.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> One game. That's all it was ...
> 
> Wait ... no it wasn't ... it was HALF A GAME.
> 
> ...


Did you see the game? Did you see how he played? Did you see how he created layups and some UNBELIEVABLE dunks? I did and it was spectacular. If you didn't, then any opinion you have about last night is essentially an uninformed one.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> I do NOT want to remember Darius Miles ending the season like this because it makes management have a tougher time trading him this summer. By tougher time, I mean harder to let him go.



I understand what you mean, but I think it's best if we're loaded with highly-valued talent. That way we get more in the return.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Playmaker0017 said:


> One game. That's all it was ...


Right, one game you didn't watch.

Nobody is proclaiming him a superstar. But when a 23 year old player puts up 47 points in this league, it's a pretty big deal. At the very least, it shows that the kid has talent and potential, something that you often deny. You have often claimed in the past, if I recall correctly, that he doesn't deserve to be a starter and never will reach that level. You have claimed repeatedly in this thread that he didn't get his points off of creating his own shot and ignored posters who watched the game who tell you the wide assortment of ways that he scored those points because it better suits your argument.

How many 23 year old players have put up 47 points in a game and not gone on to have a very nice career? Do you still think Darius is a scrub?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Miles reminds me a bit of Sheed when we first got him. He had a ton of talent but didn't want to use it much. Sheed did play harder than Miles does though. I think Miles has the talent to be a top player in the league... but I think mentally he just doesn't have it... and you need both. He seems to focused on being cool and taking it easy than going all out. It's sad really, imagine what the desire of another player could do with Miles talent.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Zach grabs about 10 rebounds a game (among the league leaders last year), but he's a "poor" rebounder?


Yes, Zach is a subpar rebounder. 

Like i said before, it is a number. The number doesn't show anything but the ability to attain that number. 

Zach has terrible fundamental rebounding skills. He always tries to get the rebound himself - thus making himself thin. This allows for a lot of offensive rebounds. This is fundamentally terrible. Basically - He doesn't box out. 

On offense, the majority of his offensive rebounds are from his own misses. Granted, there is merit to grabbing your own rebounds, it is also a bit of a stat padder. It makes it seem like you are grabbing tons of rebounds ... when in truth you aren't. 

He has a nose for the ball - but is far from a "good rebounder". 

Once you realize that statistics are just a facet of the game - a snapshot if you will - you'll understand the larger picture. When you focus on the stats, you only get one image. Quite often - the wrong one.



> I guess Mozart just got lucky with all those symphonies, too.


I'd hardly compare the two.

Play.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

So if Zach's a subpar rebounder, then what does that make SAR?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Sheed30 said:


> So if Zach's a subpar rebounder, then what does that make SAR?


I'd reply with a witty little tort, but it would probably be lost on you.

My advice: Go back and read. Therein you will find my opinion.

Play.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Sheed30 said:


> So if Zach's a subpar rebounder, then what does that make SAR?


Play has stated he thinks SAR is a poor to average rebounder as well. To be honest I agree with Play on Zachs rebounding deficiencies, though I would still consider him an above average rebounder myself despite them (its all opinion anyways).

I still fully believe that Zach is willing and able to learn more if we bring in a good coach that will make him do so. The one thing Zach has shown in the past is his desire to improve.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Agreed. But, most of Miles' points aren't points he earns through any modicrum of skill. I'd wager that the vast majority of his points come off the fast break.


I agree with you that Darius is inconsistent and I dont think that he will be a Blazer next year....

But I dont understand your logic of his points aren't as good because they don't come from any skill.....Points are points are points, it doesnt matter how you get em if you get em.....The whole purpose of basketball is to put the ball through the hoop and it doesn't matter how you do it.....

I understand you have some kind of built in hatred for Miles, but on this one night (where you didn't see him play) he had the game of his career and deserves credit for it......


----------

